# From Stalker to Poster!



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

This past year has been a really long journey for me. I got my first horse at 14 and we were not a good fit to say the least. I wasn't prepared for a horse like him with holes in his training and lots of confidence issues and the mix of our nervous energy made his behavior worse. I finally found a home for him with a good friend of the family 9 months later and I was about to give up on horses for good. The experience with him had shattered my confidence and I was afraid that I'd never be good enough at being a leader to have horses. Nobody else in my family has horses, so it's been a real learning experience for me to truly see what it's all about. I took lessons for about 5-6 years but stopped and started looking for my own horse after my beloved lesson horse ended up with back problems. I am by no means the best rider but I'm trying to improve every day. I ended up with my current horses on a fluke. We were only supposed to find one horse for me, but when I went to a cattle sorting competition this year with a family friend to meet the owner of a fjord gelding that was being leased she told me about my girls. The owner of the fjord had already leased him and these two needed a home because their mom was going through a divorce and was free leasing them. 9 months later and here we are!

The bay is Ginger(22) and the very pretty chestnut is Tinker(18) lol.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------

